# Buffalo hide hat (camera happy)



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been working on this for a several months now, where I just kind of work on it on day every two weeks. But here's the almost finished deal. First off, this leather was so hard to tool. I screwed up the brim because it stretched out and shunk and I didn't get an even 3 1/2 inches, but that'll be corrected hopefully with the brim fringe. It's nothing like the veg tan I used for boots.

Here 'tis by itself:









One for the ambiance (substitute basement for campfire and desert like surroudings:









Tip of the hat.









I tried my best to smile for the camera. The brim wire is...well, I don't know exactly. The equivalent is probably 12 or 14 AWG solid electrical wire with the sheath removed. I can understand why hats are tapered now--so that they wedge on your head. I'll just lace a cotton brim on the inside.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Very good! :clap: I tried working with buffalo hide once years ago. holy hard hide, batman! 

Looks really good proportion wise, too  I sure look forward to seeing the full finished product!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, that is some heavy duty leather. I have done a bit of leather cutting and tooling in the past, but it is just too hard on my little girly wrists.

Nice job! & you smiled purdy for the camera too.


----------

